# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  El Medano Teneriffa / 2. bis 23. August

## griffi

Hallo..

Ich bin vom 2. bis 23. August in El Medano auf Teneriffa. Bin noch auf der Suche nach Mitreisenden um sich Kosten fr die Unterkunft zu sparen. Hab 2 Angebote 37 & 40  pro Nacht. (bis max. 3 Personen) Das Angebot hrt sich sehr gut an - doch alleine werd ich dann wohl doch im Hostel landen! ;-)

Also falls jemand lust hat mitzukommen.. griffi_88 at yahoo.de

Schne Grsse
Marcel

----------


## Windsun

Hey,
wre auch dabei .Meld dich dann.
Gruss

----------


## Tinchen81

El Medano ist super! War ich auch schon ein paar Mal. Perfekte Bedingungen, auch um reinzukommen nach lngerer Abstinenz auf dem Board!

Tinchen

----------

